# Only one left: Baer 13" GTO front BBK for $999 shipped @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Best deal for a front BBK in history? $999 shipped!!!*

This very well might be the best offer anyone has ever made for a 13" big brake kit for your 2004 GTO, and we only have one in stock. No more will be offered after this one sells. This is our lowest price ever and includes free shipping in the lower 48 states and 50% off to Canada to boot.

Baer's incredible 13" Front Brake System provides high performance braking at a consumer-friendly price. Each front kit features two-piece 13"x1.25" rotors with PBR 2-piston calipers to produce solid performance and stopping power. This kit has excellent modulation, performance, and race-proven durability that make it an ideal street or track system.

ROTORS

The rotors in our kit are 13"x1.25", 36-vein directional 2-piece construction and are the very finest products from DBA.

These rotors are cast with DBA quality to Baer's specification of high quality iron, and additional material in the fire path, which increases the rotor's ability to withstand aggressive braking. A typical two-piece rotor sold by Baer saves, on average, five pounds of rotating mass over a comparably sized or OEM sized rotor. Each rotor is slotted, cross-drilled and zinc-washed to gain benefits such as the elimination of pad out-gassing, a more aggressive initial bite, the elimination of pad glazing, and improved wet weather performance.

BRAKE PADS

We include SBS Pro Touring Pads in this kit for excellent street performance. This compound is for ideal where extra brake performance and extended pad life is required. To ensure low-noise operation when used on the road, Pro Touring brake pads are equipped with noise reduction features similar to OEM pads. The friction level steadily increases during lower speed stops for predictable and confident braking.

NOTE: If you are planning to take your GTO to the track, please contact us for a wide selection of more aggressive compounds that we can recommend for any application including autocross and road racing.

CALIPERS

PBR Calipers are recognized by many as the finest floating calipers in the world. Their lightweight design and Pad Guided Caliper (PGC) technology have made them the #1 choice for many OEM applications. Because of PBR's widespread use, service components are readily available. Don't be fooled thinking PBR makes your average 2-piston calipers. In fact, on some vehicles they will perform better than some 4-pisons offered by the competition. Our calipers are done in a black anodized finish.

MOUNTING HARDWARE

Some manufacturers cut corners to maximize the use of pre-existing hardware products that may not be an exact fit. The hardware included with each Baer brake kit has been custom designed to insure a perfect fit. Baer designs and machines their own brackets, hubs, hats, spacers and more.

PFYC.com's Baer Kit includes everything you need for a complete front brake upgrade, including detailed installation instructions.


Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Baer Brake Kit for 2004 GTO*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Will this kit fit with stock rims?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Will this kit fit with stock rims?


I'm pretty sure that the photo shows PFYC's old 2004 GTO with the same kit and factory rims, but I'll double check and post back if it is still available by the time I get the answer.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

I've put the fitment template up so you can check to be sure:

http://www.pfyc.com/supportfiles/gt4007template.pdf

usage instructions:

http://www.pfyc.com/supportfiles/gt4007tempinstr.pdf


----------



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone here have this setup and what is their opinion? Also can this be used on a 2004GTO with 18' wheels?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

This was sold a few weeks ago


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PFYC said:


> This was sold a few weeks ago


Do you want me to move the thread to the boneyard?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Do you want me to move the thread to the boneyard?


You can leave it, doesn't matter.


----------



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

PFYC said:


> This was sold a few weeks ago


Gotcha


----------

